# [SOLVED] LXDE shutdown, reboot, hibernate e suspend

## geps2

Ciao a tutti.

Sto configurando LXDE, ma non riesco a trovare nulla che spieghi come aggiungere (e far funzionare) le voci in oggetto al menu di uscita.

Il menu mi da solo Suspend, Hibernate e Logout, ma solo la terza funziona: sulle prime due ho un messaggio di "not authorized".

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao.

GePs.Last edited by geps2 on Sat Nov 05, 2011 8:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geps2

Up.

Ho installato lxpolkit, ma non riesco a capire come fare.

Non trovo uno straccio di documentazione.

Possibile che nessuno ha mai avuto lo stesso problema?

----------

## mack1

Ciao, credo sia un problema legato a policykit , io ho due gentoo con lxde (con slim e lxdm come login manager) e posso riavviare e spegnere...

comincia controllando che la tua sessione abbia le  autorizzazioni corrette:

```

mack1@xxxGen1 ~ $ ck-list-sessions 

Session1:

   unix-user = '1000'

   realname = '(null)'

   seat = 'Seat1'

   session-type = ''

   active = TRUE        ##se hai configurato correttamente la tua gentoo##

   x11-display = ':0'

   x11-display-device = '/dev/tty7'

   display-device = ''

   remote-host-name = ''

   is-local = TRUE

   on-since = '2011-11-04T14:44:23.507845Z'

   login-session-id = '1'

```

Se hai qualcosa di diverso c'è un problema con policykit, qui una guida:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965-highlight-policikit.html

Tieni presente che alcuni login manager vanno configurati per usare policykit ed altri no.

Ciao

----------

## geps2

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se hai qualcosa di diverso c'è un problema con policykit, qui una guida:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965-highlight-policikit.html
> ...

 

Grazie.

Sto cercando di seguire la guida, ma ad un certo punto dice

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_IDE=n

 

ci ho già provato in passato, e il kernel non vede più il disco. non saprei cosa altro abilitare invece...

suggerimenti?

----------

## geps2

 *geps2 wrote:*   

>  *mack1 wrote:*   
> 
> Se hai qualcosa di diverso c'è un problema con policykit, qui una guida:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965-highlight-policikit.html
> ...

 

CVD. Non trova i device hdX... non è che li devo rinominare in fstab?

----------

## mack1

Hai dischi IDE o Sata?

Se Sata, CONFIG_IDE puoi disabilitarlo, viceversa devi usarlo e di conseguenza modificare fstab  :Wink:  ... comunque tieni presente che se la tua gentoo è mal configurata  gli errori che riporti ( la possibilità di utilizzare lo spegnimento o il reboot tramite LXDN) potrebbero essere la punta dell'iceberg.

Comunque per sapere quali driver usa il kernel puoi usare una live e leggere l'output di lspci:

```

lspci -k

```

Per il problema dello spegnimento tramite il menù di lxdn quale login manager usi? 

E' probabilmente una questione di autorizzazioni di polkit che deve essere gestito dal login manager.

Controlla anche di avere attivi durante la sessione grafica consolekit,polkit e dbus.

Posta l'output di ck-list-sessions!

Ciao

----------

## geps2

Questo credo non vada bene:

```
jimi ~ # ck-list-sessions 

Session2:

   unix-user = '1000'

   realname = 'GePs'

   seat = 'Seat2'

   session-type = ''

   active = FALSE

   x11-display = ''

   x11-display-device = ''

   display-device = '/dev/ssh'

   remote-host-name = '192.168.196.110'

   is-local = FALSE

   on-since = '2011-11-05T12:18:53.145466Z'

   login-session-id = ''
```

Ho un disco IDE (è un vecchio Thinkpad)

```
jimi ~ # lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: IBM Thinkpad T40 series

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: IBM ThinkPad

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: IBM ThinkPad

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: IBM ThinkPad

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: IBM ThinkPad

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: IBM ThinkPad

   Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: IBM ThinkPad

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: IBM Device 0554

   Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH

   Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: IBM Device 055a

   Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH Modem

   Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0m

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M10 NT [FireGL Mobility T2] (rev 80)

   Subsystem: IBM Device 054f

   Kernel driver in use: radeonfb

02:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: IBM ThinkPad

   Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus

   Kernel modules: yenta_socket

02:00.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: IBM ThinkPad

   Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus

   Kernel modules: yenta_socket

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EP Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Mobile) (rev 03)

   Subsystem: IBM Thinkpad

   Kernel driver in use: e1000

02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation IBM ThinkPad R50e

   Kernel driver in use: ipw2200

   Kernel modules: ipw2200
```

A questo punto se non posso fare a meno della configurazione deprecated che vuol dire? non posso più avanzare con il kernel?

Comunque uso slim, e lancio lxde con il seguente ~/.xinitrc:

```
exec ck-launch-session startlxde
```

----------

## mack1

L'output di ck-list-session dice che la tua sessione non è autenticata e gestita tramite polkit... quindi niente possibilità di spegnere o riavviare tramite lxdn.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque uso slim, e lancio lxde con il seguente ~/.xinitrc:
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

Allora hai un problema con la gestione per l'avvio di X e del tuo DE.... o usi un login manager come slim oppure ne fai a meno e fai partire X ed il DE tramite un file che piazzi nella tua home chiamato ~./xinitrc.

Scegli come vuoi avviare il tuo DE.... consiglio se vuoi che sia automatizzato il tutto usa un login manager.

Quindi rimuovi ~./xinitrc, secondo usa slim che va bene.

Dalla versione 1.3.2-r6 slim non necessita di work around per gestire polkit, quindi se hai modificato il file di configurazione di slim riportalo alla sua configurazione originale.

Cosa hai installato polkit-gnome o lxpolkit? Non tutti e due insieme, usa lxpolkit che è specifico per Lxdn.

L'unica modifica che ti serve è:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/pam.d/system-login from this:
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A questo punto se non posso fare a meno della configurazione deprecated che vuol dire? non posso più avanzare con il kernel? 
> 
> 

 

No quella opzione è stata mantenuta proprio per garantire la compatibilità con il vecchio sistema di gestione dei dischi IDE, quindi vai tranquillo finchè viene mantenuta all'interno del kernel.... comunque se desideri approfondire è meglio che apri un altro topic imho   :Wink:  .

Come regola generale... cerca di capire la documentazione che utilizzi, non applicare i passi che vengono descritti senza sapere cosa stai facendo... il forum è qui per quello.

Ciao

----------

## geps2

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> L'output di ck-list-session dice che la tua sessione non è autenticata e gestita tramite polkit... quindi niente possibilità di spegnere o riavviare tramite lxdn.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Comunque uso slim, e lancio lxde con il seguente ~/.xinitrc:
> ...

 

Scusa, questa parte non si capisce molto bene: ho scritto che uso slim e faccio partire LXDE con ~/.xinitrc, quindi cosa dovrei fare? rimuovere ~/.xinitrc ???

----------

## mack1

Sì esattamente.. rimuovi ~/.xinitrc e controlla di usare l'ultima versione di slim in portage.

Ciao

----------

## geps2

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> Sì esattamente.. rimuovi ~/.xinitrc e controlla di usare l'ultima versione di slim in portage.
> 
> Ciao

 

pare proprio di no.

1) cancellato ~/.xinitrc;

2) cancellato /etc/slim.conf;

3) "# emerge slim" di nuovo (versione 1.3.2-r6);

4) modificato /etc/pam.d/system-login come da indicato;

5) "# /etc/init.d/xdm start", parte li login manager, ma non mi fa entrare (dopo la password mi riporta di nuovo sulla richiesta di username).

----------

## mack1

Controlla che in /etc/env.d/90xsession  ci sia:

```

SESSION="Lxde"

```

Posta l'errore che trovi nei log di slim.

Controlla che in /etc/X11/Session/lxde ci sia la riga:

```

exec startlxde

```

E in /etc/X11/Sessions/openbox:

```
 

exec /usr/bin/openbox-session

```

Ciao

----------

## geps2

Mi hai indirizzato bene verso la soluzione: cercando qua e là, ho trovato che bisogna compilare queste opzioni nel kernel:

```
CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y
```

che prima non avevo, e adesso funziona tutto, anche con ~/.xinitrc

(Per la cronaca il link è questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858504-start-0.html)

Grazie mille!

----------

